
Fighting Covid-19 with Video Game Technology - ArtWomb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9ApWSIJpRg
======
ArtWomb
Level Ex CEO Sam Glassenberg introducing the COVID-19 levels for Pulmonology
games. I often think of "video games" as being equivalent to "simulated
learning environments". And it feels as though we are progressing to a future
where all training interfaces will have game like play modes ;)

More here:

[https://www.levelex.com/article/level-ex-r-releases-video-
ga...](https://www.levelex.com/article/level-ex-r-releases-video-game-
covid-19-levels-to-prepare-healthcare)

